# Oh yeah! TunerMotorsports to race E46 325i!!!!



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *Hey vince--I'm not really a "coupe elitist"--I was just pointing out TD's error *


True. You are not one of the 'coupe elitists'. But you do seem to really enjoy dwelling on my mistake. I made my comment about the car in the background being a sedan without even lookinga t it closely. I didn't expect to get this kind of beating for the comment.

If you read my thread at the M-board here where I polled interest in an E46 M3 sedan or wagon, you'll see who the coupe elitists are.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *ATTN ALL COUPE ELITISTS (you know who you are)-
> 
> NOTICE THAT THESE ARE SEDANS NOT COUPES.
> 
> Enough said. *


TD--

I think it was just your delivery. You were kind of inviting a backlash after making such a bold statement.

No ill will here.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

*TD and atyclb...please!! *

Let's drink up for TMS nonetheless.







. Their first race this Saturday on Speed Channel. Aye!

Also I am sure both of you agree on one thing: U2. Right?? right??


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> TD--
> 
> ...


If you read the thread I referenced (and others), there are often very snotty posts made disparaging the idea of a performance sedan. The tone of these posts often sound like direct insults to me (an M3 sedan owner). So my ALL CAPS post was a bit of a backlash itself.


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*vince: you're right.*

i mean the current 2.5 litre motor, whatever it's called:......s52 dual vanos?

i forget.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So THIS is Bono







?

And THIS is The Edge







?

Sure doesn't look like them to me.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> So THIS is Bono
> 
> ...


Bono needs more hair. Edge looks about right though.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *U2. Right?? right??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adam...the always forgotten member


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> Adam...the always forgotten member *


I looked for Mr Clayton by himself but could not find him.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

You guys didn't mean "S54" instead of "M54" right? S54 is the M3's motor-- and i'm guessing that they Turner didn't build a special 2.5 liter version of this for this racing series. 

I'm assuming it is the regular M54-- and I'd love to find our what the specific mods they're making are...


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

*Here are the vehicle specs from Speed World Challenge web site*

http://www.speedvisionwc.com/competitors/vts.html


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Here are the vehicle specs from Speed World Challenge web site*



Jspeed said:


> *http://www.speedvisionwc.com/competitors/vts.html *


AH-HA!

Even the race model E46 doesn't use a staggered wheel setup!

Sorry for the irrelevance, but I had to let that out.


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Here are the vehicle specs from Speed World Challenge web site*



Mystikal said:


> *
> 
> AH-HA!
> 
> ...


I would think so... Staggered wheel setup favors understeer...


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Here are the vehicle specs from Speed World Challenge web site*



ALEX325i said:


> *
> 
> I would think so... Staggered wheel setup favors understeer... *


Exactly, what I'm saying is that no E46, even a high-power race car needs wider rear tires. Just turns down the fun level in the twisties.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Interesting on the specs-- they didn't really modify the car too much in terms of the engine in the driveline. It looks like its a 323 not a 325-- so they're using the M52 engine. It said 2 valves per cylinder-- I assume that's outdated info from the M50 engine used in the e36 325. The torque was higher than stock e46 323- but I think about what the e36 325's specs were. Hard to tell if they're just re-using the e36 driveline in the e46 or if they tuned the e46 engine separately.


----------



## Mystikal (Dec 20, 2001)

robg said:


> *Interesting on the specs-- they didn't really modify the car too much in terms of the engine in the driveline. It looks like its a 323 not a 325-- so they're using the M52 engine. It said 2 valves per cylinder-- I assume that's outdated info from the M50 engine used in the e36 325. The torque was higher than stock e46 323- but I think about what the e36 325's specs were. Hard to tell if they're just re-using the e36 driveline in the e46 or if they tuned the e46 engine separately. *



M50 had 24 valves total, so it indeed had 4 valves per cylinder.
The torque on the 325 is actually _less_ than the 323


----------



## blackdawg (Jan 4, 2002)

*yep.*

i noticed that (with disappointment, too), that the "old" 323 had 170hp/181ft#'s and the new engine obviously switches those two parameters around.

anyway: i think the racing M coupe supercharged is the one that steve dinan runs competitively.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Actually I was referring to the e36 325 engine (M50) which had more torque than the current 325 or 323. I think this might be the engine in the turner motorsports car.


----------

